# Taking my physique to the next level (SDMZ 2.0) (suggestions/feedback please)



## BlueJayMuscle (Oct 31, 2012)

Stats:
Age: 23
Weight: 201
Height: 6'0
bf%: ~9.1%
Training seriously for 6+ years
AAS History: Sustanon 250 w/ Dbol. Test e w/ Dbol. Test p w/ Dbol. Test e/tren e.
Supplements:
-2g Vitamin C daily
-5000 iu Vitamin D morning
-1g Fish Oil morning
-Multivitamin morning
-Multiple Amino Acid supps
-New Zealand Whey Isolate
-IML Advanced Cycle Support (1/day been keeping bp perfect)

Short Term Goals:
Drop/Maintain Bodyfat 
Build Muscle

Long Term Goals:
Reach 220 lbs w/ 5-7% bodyfat

Hormonal Supps:
Formeron 2 pumps/day
Prolactron 2 caps/day
Starting Super DMZ 2.0 Monday 2/day morning and night split

Diet:
Workout Days:
375g carbs/238g protein/115g fat (3487 calories) (may up protein)
Nonworkout Days:
285g carbs/217g protein/95g fat (2863 calories)

Yes I eat the same things every single day. Easy to buy food in bulk.

Training Routine:
I am doing a 12 week split in 3 phases of 4 weeks.
First phase is varying frequency (reps)
Second phase is varying volume (sets)
Third phase is varying intensity (load)

Currently on first week of Frequency Phase which is 3 days/week full body workouts.
Week 1: 2 sets of 4-6 reps
Week 2: 2 sets of 6-10 reps
Week 3: 2 sets of 10-12 reps
Week 4: 2 sets of 12-15 reps

Monday:
Squats, Straight Leg Deadlift, Calf Raise, BB Flat Bench, BB Shoulder Press, BB Shrug, Close Grip Bench, BB Curl
Wednesday:
Leg Press, Lying Leg Curl, Standing Calf Raise, Inclined Bench, Pull up, Lateral Raise, DB Shrug, Skull Crusher, DB Curl
Friday:
Leg ext, Deadlift, Calf Raise, Dips, T-bar Row, Back Flies, Face Pull, Tricep Pushdown, Inclined DB Curl


What I am asking of the IML community is to support me along the way and provide tips/feedback on any aspect of my fitness.

Supps/Peptides/gear I am considering for near future use that I'd appreciate feedback on as well:
Human Myostatin Propeptide
Tadalafil at low dose daily
Propionyltrenbolone 
IML Halo Extreme
IML Cyanostane Extreme

Thanks for reading/subbing and I'll post pics later today


----------



## BlueJayMuscle (Oct 31, 2012)

cold unflexed:





now flexing:


----------



## BlueJayMuscle (Oct 31, 2012)

missed one


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Oct 31, 2012)

not 9 % but great delts to waist ratio


----------



## BlueJayMuscle (Nov 1, 2012)

just going by my most recent BIA scale reading. Which was yesterday. Btw resting heart rate at 49 bpm. And I use it at the same hydration each time so the changes are more relevant/precise than the actual percentage. 

I play rugby 5 times/week also


----------



## BlueJayMuscle (Nov 5, 2012)

SDMZ 2 is crazy. My muscles literally feel like they're tearing my skin open. Very vascular


----------



## BlueJayMuscle (Nov 7, 2012)

Muscles "locking up" at random times during the day kind of like cramps. Tips?


----------



## 240PLUS (Nov 12, 2012)

Potassium levels may be low or close to zero. I recommend keeping a gallon jug of Gatorade around in the fridge. It is essential to muscle responses.

240plus 
Aka Tank


----------



## BlueJayMuscle (Nov 12, 2012)

I'm not so well-read when it comes to potassium levels/side effects. What is optimal potassium dosage?


----------



## BlueJayMuscle (Nov 12, 2012)

Spring cycle:

1-12 Test E 800mg/week
1-6? Not sure how many weeks is appropriate. Propionyltrenbolone 6mgED
1-4 SDMZ


----------



## BlueJayMuscle (Nov 24, 2012)

had all my measurements done yesterday. 

Waist: 32"
Chest: 44"
Shoulders: 56"

Been killing my lifts. Maxed this week before I start my new workout next week.

Bench: 335 lbs
Squat: 475 lbs
Deadlift: 495 lbs

Interesting. Any feedback??


----------

